# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  SafenSoft launches US channel program, introductory specials

## Rashevskiy

Partners with Software Security Solutions to build North American channelOffers 25% discount on site licenses for 25 or more seats before year end
San Jose, Calif, and Lakewood, Colo,  November 11, 2010 – SafenSoft, a leading developer of security solutions  designed to maintain system and application integrity, is pleased to  announce its first partnership agreement in North America. The company  has selected Software Security Solutions, a master reseller specializing  in layered security solutions,  to drive the SafenSoft channel development program and provide a range  of technical services in support of the SafenSoft North American  roll-out.
 SafenSoft’s product line, available in  configurations for ATMs, enterprise and SMB networks, and home users,  focuses on protecting the integrity of systems – OS, applications,  registry – to ensure that only authorized users can access authorized  data using authorized applications running on authorized devices. This  approach not only protects against both known and unknown malware but  also prevents leakage of confidential data in a single, highly flexible,  low-maintenance solution. 
“I’m delighted to be joining forces  with SafenSoft to open up the US market,” said Software Security  Solutions CEO Monte Robertson. “For several years, I’ve been focused on  teaching businesses and our resellers that reliance on signature-based  antivirus simply doesn’t cut it any longer. It’s imperative for  businesses to recognize that, however many signatures they download,  however frequently, they are fighting a losing battle against the  cybercriminals. The multi-faceted SysWatch approach is the way to go,  and they’ve already proved it with the business deals they’ve completed  in Europe.” 
SafenSoft is kicking off the new  partnership with a bang, offering easy-access evaluation downloads and a  25% discount on any SysWatch Enterprise Suite site license purchase for  25 seats or more before the end of the year. Evaluation software can be  downloaded from Software Security Solutions’ website, and the special-offer pricing for site licenses starts at $24.30 per seat for a 25-user license. 
“We’re very happy to welcome Monte  and the Software Security Solutions team to the SafenSoft family”, said  SafenSoft US General Manager Jim Leonard. “Monte’s deep background in  security and extensive technical knowledge will help tremendously in  spreading the word that the age of signature-based antivirus is over.”

----------

